# Pics of my new Toy



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

Vehicle is a 2003 Plate 996tt. Already I've started modding and lots planned to get this into a beast.

It's had a custom live map that now putting out 498bhp on the RR.
Looking to change the K16 Turbos for K24 and also fit a Milltek Exhaust with 100cell race cats, should see 550+bhp with fitting them.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Show off, get over to other marques (the dark side) :wink: Great car mate and very good mods, over 500bhp  very envious


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Nice mate, very nice.

Hows the Gym and that going? Is that it in the background?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

If your looking for someone to do the mapping Bob Rawle is very good and maybe cheaper than many others

Nice car BTW probably wher i'm heading next


----------



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

Juber said:


> Nice mate, very nice.
> 
> Hows the Gym and that going? Is that it in the background?


Yep Gym is going from strength to strength as well as the other things I've got my fingers into..


----------



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> If your looking for someone to do the mapping Bob Rawle is very good and maybe cheaper than many others
> 
> Nice car BTW probably wher i'm heading next


Bob who...

No worries about getting anyone to do the mapping mate, it's all done in house as own a tuning company as well with a few people working for me.

We have the equipment to carry out live mapping not your generic one size fits all maps that majority of these so called tuning companies use!!!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

My x50 was running 550BHP (easily) with just a sports exhaust and remap from DMS, so if you are upping the turbos you should get the same. Only thing to note is the x50 and Turbo S have a second oil cooler I believe, might be worth looking into and also a stronger clutch.

I think the internals of the engine are the same.

Am playing with the idea of getting it re-remapped as it is only running at 483 with the standard map and exhaust.


----------



## Westys (Jan 25, 2007)

elrao said:


> My x50 was running 550BHP (easily) with just a sports exhaust and remap from DMS, so if you are upping the turbos you should get the same. Only thing to note is the x50 and Turbo S have a second oil cooler I believe, might be worth looking into and also a stronger clutch.
> 
> I think the internals of the engine are the same.
> 
> Am playing with the idea of getting it re-remapped as it is only running at 483 with the standard map and exhaust.


Internals are the same and good for upto 600bhp before having to change the rods etc etc. Although I've heard there are some people running 600+ on standard internals..

Extra oil cooler is always a good idea and well worth looking into once heavily modding of the engine.

What vehicle have you now got running at 483bhp standard as the X50 996 runs 450bhp and the 996tt runs 420bhp... the newer 997turbo runs closer to the 480bhp...

If you are ever in this area pop over and have a ride out in the 996tt we have to see if you like the map...


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Westys said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > My x50 was running 550BHP (easily) with just a sports exhaust and remap from DMS, so if you are upping the turbos you should get the same. Only thing to note is the x50 and Turbo S have a second oil cooler I believe, might be worth looking into and also a stronger clutch.
> ...


Sorry, just re-read that, was confusing! Its the standard x50 map but with the DMS exhaust system on, everything else is standard x50 spec too. The DMS map was removed by the dealer when it had warranty work done, they reflashed the ECU with the "latest" version Porsche map (apparently smooths out some of the bumps in the original map....not something I asked them to do!!)

Thanks for the offer of trying your map, but it is doubtful I am ever going to be around your way while I still have the car. It is still for sale, although I am not pushing it very hard as my Twin Scroll conversion on the TT won't be done before the end of June at the earliest! Just toying with the idea of a more generic remap (Â£400+Vat) to get full power back for the interim period.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Bored of the power already Rob !!

After that spin i still haven't managed to peel my heart from my ribs :lol:

Great choice Westy..

(I would have gone for black though) :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Westys said:


> Vehicle is a 2003 Plate 996tt. Already I've started modding and lots planned to get this into a beast.
> 
> It's had a custom live map that now putting out 498bhp on the RR.
> Looking to change the K16 Turbos for K24 and also fit a Milltek Exhaust with 100cell race cats, should see 550+bhp with fitting them.


Very very nice. 8)

The wheels look a bit small somehow. Easy to sort I guess...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Westys said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > If your looking for someone to do the mapping Bob Rawle is very good and maybe cheaper than many others
> ...


No probs didn't realise

For what its worth Bob Rawle is among the top5 Jap tuners in the country (and trust me theres alot!!), he also does Pork and has a 600bhp 996 GT2 clubsport as a toy


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Westys said:
> 
> 
> > Vehicle is a 2003 Plate 996tt. Already I've started modding and lots planned to get this into a beast.
> ...


Standard Turbo 18" alloys, hollow spoke - lightweight 

Agree they look small, but they do the job they were designed to very well!


----------

